

3 Principles of Success from a Killer Self-Funded Company - goldvine
http://rocketship.fm/episodes/ep-68-jeff-berg/

======
goldvine
If you can't tell from the interview - I have a serious company-crush on
Planning Center.

There are few companies out there that hold such strong beliefs and really
stick to them. The impact of this shows in the quality of their team, culture,
and office environment.

Lots of good nuggets in this chat with Jeff.

